

Mise en place, how big restaurants organisation may help your job - argen
http://pxl.ht/13v3FGt

======
casca
Actual link: [http://blog.pixel2html.net/2013/design/mise-en-place-or-
how-...](http://blog.pixel2html.net/2013/design/mise-en-place-or-how-big-
restaurants-organisation-may-help-your-freelance-design-job)

